

8GB MicroSD Atari 810 disk drive, built to scale - a1k0n
http://rossum.posterous.com/a-little-atari-810-disk-drive

======
alanning
Neat!

Sell this online as a flash drive. Market on gadget sites like gdgt.com,
engadget, gizmodo. Post to community sites. I don't know if ThinkGeek accepts
designs but it seems like the kind of thing they would eat up.

You could start a product line of nostalgia/kitschy/personalized flash drives.

~~~
jodrellblank
But it's not a notstalgically shaped flash drive, it's an Atari compatible
serial disk drive using microSD as cartridges.

~~~
Sukotto
If nothing else, it's a chance to test the adage (mantra?) "There's no niche
too small".

------
Semiapies
Next project: build a mock-up of what the 810 would look like scaled up to an
8GB capacity - 45.3 times as large on every dimension, with nearly 2800 cubic
meters of volume.

------
rbanffy
I'd buy one. Easy.

Now, slightly more seriously, I have been looking for something that could do
disk emulation from image files stored on a USB drive. I have Apple IIs,
Amigas and Ataris that would be more than happy to run software made for them
once again.

In the case of the Ataris, the SIO bus makes it easier. In the case of the
Disk II (one of the comments mentioned it), the signaling is _very_ low-level
and would, presumably, be a pain to emulate.

------
kanwisher
The size difference between the two drives blows you away ;)

------
protomyth
cool, and with thunderbolt coming out, people will soon have the opportunity
to build a working replica of the Atari 850.

------
docmarionum1
It's adorable :3

Don't have an Atari 400, but wish I had the circuitry know-how to pursue
something like this for the Commodore disk drive.

------
dhughes
All the programs I typed in from Family Computing magazine but never finished,
I could put them all one one disk!

